# Best Method for Loading Pellets in to Stove



## Justin M (Oct 12, 2012)

What method/technique do you use for loading pellets in your stove?  Keep in mind that I have an Accentra insert so the hopper opening may be smaller than some other models(especially FS stoves).  This is my first year running a pellet stove and I have only burned 2 bags so far.  I was planning on just putting the bag in the hopper, cutting it open, and just pulling the bag out.  The smaller size of the hopper opening makes that method a little difficult.  So should I  just cut the bags part way open and pour them in?  I think that way would make more fines and get more dust in the house.  Or I was thinking of getting a coal hod to dump the pellets in the garage and then carry it in the house to pour them in, but I would probably only be able to fit a 1/2 bag at a time in the hod.  Any other ideas to keep thing easy and clean?


----------



## whlago (Oct 12, 2012)

You will be surprised how often you will be topping off the hopper.  I just use a 5 gallon bucket that I keep in the garage and fill that from the bags and top off the hopper morning and night, depending on how much I'm burning.  If I have to make two trips (rarely) so be it.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Oct 12, 2012)

On this end, I've been opening and pouring the bags in the garage into a clean 5-gallon bucket.  From there, it's a short 30 pace walk into the home where I'll SLOWLY scoop the pellets from the bucket into the hopper using a 4-quart grain scoop.  Using a grain scoop (that I ordered from Lehman's non-electric) as been working great to keep the majority of the hardwood dust at bay which pleases me to no-end as my Hearthstone Heritage is set in the corner of my living room.  I don't find it a chore, but actually enjoy the process of feeding the stove while taking my sweet time.  As someone else on this message board said previously, the pellet stove takes care of me, my family and my home, so I like to take care of it in return.  Stay warm!


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the same issue with my Mt Vernon insert. I don't have the patience to slowly scoop, so I sit the bag on top of the stove and use a utility knife to slit one corner open. That allows me to pour in as much as the hopper will take at the moment. The remainder gets poured into a scuttle until needed. Pouring from the scuttle is not as clean in that I can't get close enough to the hopper and some fines get airborne. It pays to wait until the hopper is mostly empty so that there isn't much left to pour from the scuttle.
Not an elegant solution, but workable until somebody teaches me a better way


----------



## briansol (Oct 12, 2012)

my insert opening is only about 3" deep by 15" wide.

I just open a corner of a bag, about 4" diaganal cut, and I pour the bag in like corn flakes for breakfast. it takes about 20 seconds to pour.

I also keep a big one-piece no rivets/etc metal spoon on the mantel and i kinda scoop the pellets towards the back as i pour.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 12, 2012)

Just rip and dump


----------



## DirtyDave (Oct 12, 2012)

i just slowly poor watching for any unwanted items, but I could just cut and dump since its  F/S


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you looked into Coal Hod buckets? I have large openings on my stoves. But I have the buckets for looks (curb appeal )

If I had an insert, its what I would use.


----------



## LMPS (Oct 12, 2012)

I keep the pellets in the basement so I bring a up a bag, and dump them into a steel bucket which is next to the stove and then either lift it and dump or use the grain scoop(which is a nice big one that I bought at the local feed and supply store) depending on how much the stove needs. Using the bucket allows the dust, etc. to drop off before adding the pellets.  Plus I have seen wood pieced in with the pellets before, so I would rather do it in two steps than rip open the bag and dump something in that will jam up the auger.


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Oct 12, 2012)

*nodding to everyone in the room - holding up my cold beverage and saying ~Cheers~* 

This is my first official post on this board.  Extending my thanks to all that contribute.  I have learned more then a thing or three.  The search option is great! 

For yours and everyone's consideration.  I went to Tractor Supply and bought myself a large galvanized metal trash can.  The ones that you'd typically store horse feed in.  I imagine the can is 30 to 40 gallons in size.  Hell, maybe a tad bit larger.  I haven't measured to be sure.

All I know is this. I lug in 3 to 4  forty pound bags, cutting the tops, and easily pouring pellets directly into the can.  When the hopper says "feed me", I use a gallon plastic bucket to fill the hopper of the stove.

No fuss, no mess.  Little to no dust when transferring the pellets.

Later All

Cat.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Danny Cathcart.... 

Now that you made one post, its a sickness...... It will lead to more! Many, Many More!!


----------



## chuckster (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah the good old coal hod works for me. Two trips to the cellar a day.


----------



## Justin M (Oct 12, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Have you looked into Coal Hod buckets?


 
Yes, as I said in my OP a coal hod is something that I am considering trying next.  That way I could have a full bucket next to the stove for my wife to put in while I am at work and she won't have to lift a whole bag.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Danny. As Dexter said it all starts with one. Cheers.


----------



## fmsm (Oct 12, 2012)

I found a bucket similar to a coal hod that has a lid and a protruding spout. The pellets pour perfectly into my P35i. The bucket holds about 15-18 pounds of pellets


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Justin M said:


> Yes, as I said in my OP a coal hod is something that I am considering trying next. That way I could have a full bucket next to the stove for my wife to put in while I am at work and she won't have to lift a whole bag.


 
home depot has 'em for @ $15 .  we've had our stove for just a week and even though it hasn't been that cold , I looked forward to coming home each day . filling the hopper and the hod , pressing the on button and awaiting the warmth whether we needed it or not . It was MY new hobby .  then today i came home and it was all already done  

the coal hod is great . looks nice and hearthy . i've got a large aluminum scoop (amazon $6) so i can just add a few scoops or just pick up the hod and pour . very controllable .  

cheers Woody


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 3 coal hods that I found at a garage sale. They're perfect for filling the stove.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 12, 2012)

briansol said:


> my insert opening is only about 3" deep by 15" wide.
> 
> I just open a corner of a bag, about 4" diaganal cut, and I pour the bag in like corn flakes for breakfast. it takes about 20 seconds to pour.
> 
> I also keep a big one-piece no rivets/etc metal spoon on the mantel and i kinda scoop the pellets towards the back as i pour.


 
X2!  But my insert's opening is just big enough for me to push the pellets back with my hand.  That way I can get it chock full so my Honey doesn't have to worry about it while I'm at work.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 12, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> Just rip and dump


 
X2 ! !


----------



## JHASS (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't have an insert but I use these buckets I got from TSC. 3 of them hold 2 bags which fills my hopper.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 12, 2012)

I sift mine down my screen incline into a 5 gallon bucket so I don't carry any dust into the house.  I have two inserts.  Three buckets equal one bag.  Just pour the whole bucket in with no problems.  A coal hod would be even better.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 12, 2012)

JHass said:


> I don't have an insert but I use these buckets I got from TSC. 3 of them hold 2 bags which fills my hopper.


I gots one of them bad boys works good!

Edit, found some pics from my old post.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Its got a knife of sorts in the bottom to cut the bag when dropped in, but the pail is a lil too narrow.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 12, 2012)

Rip open the bag, turn it upside down in the hopper and slowly pull the bag away leaving pellts and dust in the hopper.

once a day on all but the coldest days. Then it's twice a day.


----------



## DemonGT (Oct 12, 2012)

i just snip the corner and dump it in. i try to let the hopper get almost empty so i can put a full bag in at a time. if thats not possible then i just top it off and stick the half bag in the closet thats a few feet from the stove.


----------



## Hoot23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> X2 ! !



X3


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 13, 2012)

Pour from the top to the bottom.  Trying to do it in reverse kinda sucks.  

Eric


----------

